

BlackBerry Z10 Launches Pre-Order Page returns 404 - FromStoneage
http://ca.blackberry.com/smartphones/blackberry-z10/buy-preorder.html

======
FromStoneage
don't recall Apple or any other major competitor launch follows with a 404 for
pre-orders

